# [SOLVED]Fluxbox nie startuje automatycznie

## wikalerys

Witam! Zainstalowalem na swoim gentoo fluxboxa, kompilacja przebiegla bez zadnych bledow, oraz samo srodowisko dziala bez zarzutu, ale wg manuala, wklepanie

```
echo exec startfluxbox > ~/.xinitrc
```

 powinno odpalic odrazu fluxa po wpisaniu hasla w slim, tak nie jest, wpierw otwiera mi sie jedno okienko xterma podobne jak po swiezej instalacji X'ow, gdzie musze wpisac startfluxbox, aby flux sie odpalil.Jak moge zrobic aby po zalogowaniu sie w slim odrazu mnie przekierowywalo na moj pulpit fluxboxa?

Z gory dziekuje

//EDIT. 

juz wiem, wystarczylo zmienic w pliku /etc/slim.conf wartosc cmd_login na plik .xinitrc

----------

